# Sunflower WSP



## OliveOil2 (Jan 12, 2014)

I am working on floral scents, and I want to try the Sunflower from WSP. Of course I am worried about how fast it will move. I plan to soap full water, room temp, single color, and will most likely mix the FO with my castor oil. Does anyone soap with this FO? The reviews on the WSP site have me a little worried!


----------



## lpstephy85 (Jan 12, 2014)

Sunflower will cause major acceleration ann is best if used in HP soap. Did a batch a couple of weeks ago and it just stopped short of a complete seize.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 12, 2014)

That is what I am afraid of! I was hoping to hear that someone had a different experience, I don't want to be stressed about a seizure.


----------



## newbie (Jan 12, 2014)

You could always get all your oils mixed with your colorant, add the FO to the oils and just go with a whisk and no stick-blending. It might give you enough time to get a good pour. Tell us how it goes!


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Jan 17, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> I am working on floral scents, and I want to try the Sunflower from WSP. Of course I am worried about how fast it will move. I plan to soap full water, room temp, single color, and will most likely mix the FO with my castor oil. Does anyone soap with this FO? The reviews on the WSP site have me a little worried!



I used WSP's Sunflower FO in cold process soap and really liked it. It caused some clumping and ricing as soon as it was added though, but I stick blended it until smooth and poured it in the mold immediately. I used full water and soaped at room temperature.  I added calendula to the soap so that even if it didn't come out perfectly smooth, it would look like it was intended to look rustic.   I used it at .75 oz ppo and found the fragrance to be extremely strong - it took a few months for it to mellow out. I'd cut back on the amount next time.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Jan 18, 2014)

Queen Bee Thank you for the feedback, I went ahead and ordered it and will report back on my results. I was planning on room temperature and full water, and will take Newbies suggestion of adding the color before the FO. Wish I could soap it sooner, should arrive next week, but I won't be able to soap with it right away.


----------



## OliveOil2 (Feb 16, 2014)

Quick Update... I soaped with the Sunflower today, what a beautiful fragrance oil! I took Newbie's suggestion, and it was manageable, it moved quickly, but fine for a single color log. So thank you for the encouragement Newbie and QueenBeeSoap. I almost passed on ordering this FO.


----------



## QueenBeeSoap (Feb 17, 2014)

Glad to hear that you liked it and that it worked out for you!  :grin:


----------

